# can someone translate this into hebrew?

## dontbesojumpy

i'm interested in learning and will, but for now i need two phrases translated into hebrew characters for a christmas art project. it would be so so wonderful if someone could correctly translate this into hebrew:

"All things to the glory of God."

"God be with this house."

i'm doing this albrect durer kind of text-mixed drawing thing. i just need these phrases in hebrew characters. please? i'll show you the art once it's done. it's a gift to a hebraic-christian family.

----------

## Doron

Well, it's been a while, but you can use it for next Xmass   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "All things to the glory of God." 
> 
> 

 

Should translate to:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "הכל לתפארת האל"
> 
> 

 

and-

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "God be with this house." 
> 
> 

 

Should translate to:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "אלוהים שמור על הבית הזה"
> 
> 

 

(this actually translate to- God, look after this house.)

----------

